# Do you suffer from "upgrade-itus"?



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Question says it all....Your most recent flareup?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Forks and grips.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

BIG TIME!

My latest flare up? A rigid 29er bike for bikepacking and commuting. My 4th bike. I have a fully decked out Santa Cruz Chameleon that could serve my needs but I convinced myself that the extra 3 inch wheel diameter and rigid front fork will get me to my destination in 2-3 seconds faster.

Wanted to build the bike up but the frame color was too loud for me, so I bought the bike as a complete and switched out half of the components to my familiar standards.

This diseases it VERY dangerous to my bank account!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Slx crankest,xtr rear der, new fork comes in today.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

A road bike. Which makes that bike #4 that will get used more than once per year. That, plus my GF's bike, and my old commuter makes for a crowded apartment.

But the road bike was a good deal from a friend, and I've been wanting one for a while now. <--- Bad justification for spending money that I sort of don't have.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh ya. I was building up a Turner Sultan on WS last night. However, the $7200 price tag cured me quickly. I always thought that having a professional job, a wife that worked too, and otherwise modest hobbies would allow me to spring for toys...it sucks to be wrong!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Horribly! Even though my XT cranks on my SIR9 are great, I'm convinced I will "need" a set of Middleburns in the future. I will also "need" a Thomson stem to replace the Coda stem on my Niner even though it fits me perfectly.

I also have in mind that I need a Pugsley for the snow. And a Specialized Epic because I will surely be faster on that than on my Top fuel 69er. 

And my Allen rack is a piece of **** and I must purchase the Thule platform rack. I MUST!

There's no end to it!!!!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes 
This


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

I definitely do have a bad case but I keep it under control with daily doses of having no money.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes.

Latest little flare up was a new wheelset, new brakes and a dropper post....


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*New bike on order*

Yep. My 2011 29er Stumpjumper Expert is only 13 months old and I have a 2012 29er S-Works on order! I'm just upgrading everything at once. Seems cheaper.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Of course! :thumbsup:

Less than a month old Fuel EX 8. Thomson stem and seat post, Easton EC-70 bars, XT cranks and cassette, Welgo MG-1 pedals, Kenda Karmas and X9 shiftys and RD. Should finish it up this weekend and I hope to get down to near 26 lbs.

EDIT: With the shifter cables uncut and the Sram PC-1031 chain uncut and draped over the saddle, I'm at 26.4 lbs. with stock wheels.


Hummmm.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

I like your thinking!



Wherewolf said:


> Yep. My 2011 29er Stumpjumper Expert is only 13 months old and I have a 2012 29er S-Works on order! I'm just upgrading everything at once. Seems cheaper.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

gonna get some king hubs rebuilt with flows by Mike C.

ordered some crud fenders today.

will need a new ring from HBC shortly....

as well as some luv bars.


----------



## SByota (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes!!! My Flash 29er is only three months old. So far; Hollowgram cranks, XO shifter and derailers, Stan's Arch/DT 240s wheelset. I should have got got the "1" to begin with. I just need carbon handlebars and seatpost, then I'll be done


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Bad case! Last bike I replaced everything but frame and handlebars. Sold it last June, but that didn't stop me, I started riding and upgrading my road bike, FSA K-Force (carbon) Crankset, seat post, stem, compressor, K-Flight flat bars, and Selle Italia SLR Contadore Spcl Ed. But then I really did it ordered a fully spec'd '11 Yeti 575 Race, it has every thing on it, XT, thomson, carbon etc. That should cure me! So far nothing has! :madman:


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I suffer from it. I haven't given in to my urges in a while but my last one resulted in building a 951 and my latest urge is a Turner 5 Spot even though my Blur LT is probably just fine.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

In the midst of the worst flare-up for several years. Brought on by a trip to Moab about a month ago now, bashing the heck out of my poor old Jamis XLT on Porcupine one day (although she took it like a champ, as usual), and then making the HUGE mistake of renting a Yeti ASR-7 and riding the trail again the next day (my brother broke his bike on the first Porcupine run, and wanted to do it again since he didn't get to ride much of the bottom part. Since we were at the bike shop and he was having to rent, I figured, what the heck, that ASR-7 looks nice, I've give it a shot).

I haven't been able to get a full bike upgrade out of my mind since, although I don't NEED one until next spring, at least, and I spend so much more time on the road bike than the mtb anyway, and my Jamis takes me wherever I want to go....

And yet I find myself having signed back up w/ MTBR after several years away and looking/reading about mtbs every free minute I get...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not really. i'm at the point now that i only replace components or make new purchases as i need them. money is very tight here in shekky-land...


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

I likethe philosophy "dont buy upgrades; ride up grades" 

I wouls like a dropper seat post and some cool lights for night rides. Been riding my Rumblefish bone stock for a year now1180 miles and still diggin it.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the philosophy "don't buy upgrades; ride up grades" 

I would like a dropper seat post and some cool lights for night rides. Been riding my Rumblefish bone stock for a year now1180 miles and still diggin it.


----------



## Live 2 Ride (Nov 4, 2011)

I recently upgraded to a new bike... Then I put new grips on the new bike.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*I got it bad !!*

I work part time at a bike shop, I get stuff at a BIG discount, so I got it bad.
#1. Bike, 2011 Specialized 29er Epic Comp, 1440 gram Roval Carbon Wheels, S-Works Carbon bars, Crank Bros carbon seat post, all Sram XO componets, including 2/10 driveline cranks/shifters/brakes/cassette/chain, Rocket Ron tires, I'm sending the forks in to Specialized for a Brain this winter, Weight is 25.1 lbs with peddles. Only a few lbs from the S-Works Epic

#2. Bike is a new road bike, Specialized Roubaix carbon.

#3. Bike is a new Specialized Globe Roll, Fixie

I have 3 more bikes, but those are the ones I ride the most. The road bike, and Fixie are great for days I can't get to the trails.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Eh, Niner EMD 9, LX Crankset, Charger Pro 29" Wheelset, Manitou Tower Pro Fork.... At least I bought everything but the frame used. . .


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, yes.

I ordered a Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon to replace my Epiphany and a Knolly Chilcotin to replace my Moment. The Epi and Moment are both great bikes. But, I decided I wanted something different with slightly slacker HA's. But, previous to this I hadn't bought a new mountain bike since my Knolly Delirium in 2010.

On the road side, I picked up a few new bikes over the past year or so - Pinarello Dogma 60.1, Moots Vamoots CR, and recently a lightly-used WIlier Cento1. 

Hopefully, that will tide me over for a few months


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I build my bikes how I like 'em from the start but have been known to make 'changes' to 'fine tune performance'. The latest...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

yep. daily. Just built up a Butcher from the ground up exactly how I wanted it. This was upgrading from my heckler which fortunately I was able to keep. Now all I can think about is building a new DH rig to upgrade from my demo 7


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey

just looking at what gearing and replacing brakes

has stopped me form upgrading

the only thing would upgrade is seat and grips

otherwise the other upgrades will cots you more than you're bike it worth


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

One degree. ONE FLIPPING DEGREE of head tube angle between my 2011 and the 2012. And it's all I can think about.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

A pair of peaty lockons and so it begins...


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

You guys are all nuts,

I would never just buy a upgrade so willy nilly.

I need a good reason,

I sold my Jet9 & brought the Jet9 RDO Carbon because it had 20mm more rear travel

I upgraded the XX brakes that came off the Jet9 & went onto the RDO with XX world cup brakes because the pads were showing some signs of wear.

I ordered the new I9 wheels because they make more noise & when doing training rides on walk ways it is better for people to hear me coming & get out of the way.

I also only ordered a Air9 frame so I can keep all the XX parts I had on my Rip9 (& didn't sell with the bike ) So they wouldn't knock against each other in a box


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Those are perfectly valid reasons, muzzanic. 

I'm still suffering through my latest flare up--

I got all worked-up about a light wheelset about a month ago and finally pulled the trigger on a Shimano XTR Race wheelset with XTR Ice-tech rotors. I put them on my Mojo SL, which my GF rides. 

The new Race Face Turbine stem is keeping me up at night. I need to buy it and swap out my 6 month old RF Deus stem so I can get some sleep.



muzzanic said:


> You guys are all nuts,
> 
> I would never just buy a upgrade so willy nilly.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

all i have gotten lately is new forks...... but they where also attached to a new bike.....

lol


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

So far i have gotten a NOS GT frame an all new parts to build it.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes but didn't you buy that RF Dues stem on Friday the 13th ??? I would sell it on before something bad happens I think all the Turbine stuff is made on a Wednesday.



MarkMass said:


> Those are perfectly valid reasons, muzzanic.
> 
> I'm still suffering through my latest flare up--
> 
> ...


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

My symptoms are much worse now that I got a job at a LBS and get all my "meds" at dealer cost.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I too subscribe to the "if it ain't broke" category. If something works as wanted and needed, why f**k with it? If I need to replace, or have a valid reason to upgrade, then I will. I would rather spend the money on something else. My only indulgence is having 2 bikes that 'work' on the trails here, so if I am going out for a ride and something gets trashed, I have a replacement ride immediately, until I can get the problem solved. Both bikes get lots of use.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

How about thrifty upgraditis? $550 of mostly used stuff right here, which just came in the mail within the past week.

$460 shipped for the XX shifters, cassette, and RD (med cage).

$32.50 shipped for the Wheels mfg singlespeed spacer kit, Surly steel 18T cog, orange ano E-13 32T ring.

$32 shipped for the 32T BBG bashguard sandwich. They're the only new parts here.

Planned changes:
Hardtail 29er = from 2x10 to single speed
FS 29er = from 3x9 to 1x10, a little lighter & faster and less do-it-all

Didn't want to use parts from the hardtail, since they don't work all that great. The 1070 cassette gouges freehubs, X0 RD long cage has a weak cage spring that allows chain drop, and it has okay working Elixir CRs, but they can stay on it. Shifters were fine, but I considered the package deal on the XX too good too pass up. Might be able to get $90-100 from the XX front shifter and a good amount from these parts I'm taking off.

Looking to get brakes too. Was eyeing Formula R1s, but those are going for $375 for the set.  Can find XX for $250 + shipping, but I'm worried about the reported issues regarding bleeds (some reviews go: they work awesome, when they're working). The new XTs are pretty cheap at under $250 new for the pair. Hmm, go weight weenie or go with something that works?










The Edge wheelset came with my bike, a used SF100 which I paid $3800 or so 1 year ago around this time. The guy flew it in on a private jet to John Wayne airport from Utah to let me drive over and pick it up too! That was a huge bargain. He was asking $4500 for it originally on mtbr, but it only bid up to 3800 on eBay.

The tire was from a year ago too. Got it for about $55 shipped from BikeTiresDirect. Best balance of all around traction and in a tire I've ever experienced.

Tell me if this beats your discounts on new from dealer prices! These parts are barely used!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ hows the color of the anodizing on the bashguards compare to other red anodized parts you have? If you have?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Cormac said:


> ^^^ hows the color of the anodizing on the bashguards compare to other red anodized parts you have? If you have?


Matches the headset, the redwin X0 components, and i9 red ano spokes and hub on my '10 SF100 almost exactly. A deep red color. Gonna be swapping out the redwin X0 and i9 anyways and likely the Elixir CRs, since the front brake has aspirations of playing in a symphony.

That chainring is orange. Not gonna complain. It was cheap. If it were red too, I don't think it would've looked ok behind the red bashguard.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> How about thrifty upgraditis? $550 of mostly used stuff right here, which just came in the mail within the past week.
> 
> $460 shipped for the XX shifters, cassette, and RD (med cage).
> 
> ...


Hi

I have 3 sets of XX brakes & have had 3 sets of the 2010 CR beakes ( not to be mistaken for the cheaper 2011 CR brakes ) & they have all worked very well & I have had no problems with them.

I'm sure that you have enough clues to run them with the same ( Luck ) that I have, they take a little bit of skill to setup & after quite a fue muddy rides I work the pistons back & forth & they just run without problem.

All that said 3/4 of the people I ride with I would just tell them to stay clear of them because I just know that they are not a fit them to the bike & not touch them untill the pads wear out.

If I was starting from scratch I would go with the XTR brakes because they do sound like they are less work & have the power to.


----------



## liam1708 (May 6, 2011)

All the time.

Even if I had an all out top spec bike I'd probably still be looking to change something!

I have a problem...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I found a cure for my upgraditis, I bought everything.

There is seriously nothing else I wan't that doesn't cost silly money (carbon wheels).

So nothing else to buy =-(


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

CaveGiant said:


> I found a cure for my upgraditis, I bought everything.
> 
> There is seriously nothing else I wan't that doesn't cost silly money (carbon wheels).
> 
> So nothing else to buy =-(


+ rep for the CG... wholeheartedly agree with you on those carbon wheels.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea, I'm likely gonna go with XX or the XX WC version, since I don't care for the bite point adjustment. I add a few extra steps to my Avid bleed, repeating some steps with the bike on its side, upside down, and on front wheel up, to make sure putting the bike in those positions on the trail doesn't cause funny things to happen with the brakes. I'm more or less upgrading to to save at least 1/3 of a pound and to maybe get something more grabby (matchmaker is a plus). I know XTs are even more grabby and probably not so friendly with Ikons or other tires with poor braking performance. Maybe I can use those poor reviews and my bleed know-how to snag a pair cheap and get them to work.

Here's how noisy my CRs are. Not really serious, but anytime it gets dirty or wet, it happens and stays noisy for a good portion of the ride (even on the road, crossing sprinkler run-off):






LMAO @ CaveGiant's sig.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

yep - i got bit by the upgraditius bug - big itchy bite - 

I ponied up and went big on this build...just waiting on wheels to get built and frame to land. 
'12 sworks 29 stumpy fsr lg
Full XTR gruppo
Revelation XX dual air (will try to get a fox 34)
Enve bars
Enve 29 am ust laced to kings
Phenom Pro carbon saddle
Point 1 split second stem / or cobalt 11
Butcher Control tires

Now I've just got to be patient which is far from easy...


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

A very good upgrade for the CR is to go with the XX rotors, The brakes just seem to bite alot better.



Varaxis said:


> Yea, I'm likely gonna go with XX or the XX WC version, since I don't care for the bite point adjustment. I add a few extra steps to my Avid bleed, repeating some steps with the bike on its side, upside down, and on front wheel up, to make sure putting the bike in those positions on the trail doesn't cause funny things to happen with the brakes. I'm more or less upgrading to to save at least 1/3 of a pound and to maybe get something more grabby (matchmaker is a plus). I know XTs are even more grabby and probably not so friendly with Ikons or other tires with poor braking performance. Maybe I can use those poor reviews and my bleed know-how to snag a pair cheap and get them to work.
> 
> Here's how noisy my CRs are. Not really serious, but anytime it gets dirty or wet, it happens and stays noisy for a good portion of the ride (even on the road, crossing sprinkler run-off):
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

yep... went 1x10 w/ a bash because.. well, because I, um, needed it... (and they were some of the few remaining stock parts on my bike)


----------



## bssmith1220 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just started mountain biking this year and purchased my first bike(Cannondale F4) in May, now last week I just got a RZ one twenty 3. So two bikes this year...this could get costly


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

The Push/Rockshox Monarch might need pushed. The front right stanchion on the Fox needs a new seal..and probably the oil changed. The frame is heavily scarred..

..I could probably really need a new Mach 4 BUT I like the 04 stumpjumper. With regular maintenance it still rides like a champ. I am thinking unless I fall into a pile of cash I can make do another few seasons.

Did upgrade the bike carrier in the my company Ram to a jo betty. Got a new mount for the Edge 305 as it fell off going down powerline at Walnut Creek a few weekends ag0--luckily iit was returned !

Yup I want a Pivot. I want a Willier Gran Turismo in color Blue, I want an Edge 800, I want a Tanita fancy schmancy scale, I want an EXTRA contour---gimme gimme lol


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes. Waiting for this to be delivered:


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I only upgrade when parts get worn out. Putting too much money into a bike is just wasteful. I'd rather keep putting those hundreds and thousands I'd piss away on new wheels and forks into my retirement fund. Then when I'm old I can still afford to travel and keep riding :thumbsup:
Although I did plunk down $3300 for a road bike this spring and about the same for my mountain bike this fall, I don't buy new bikes very often.


----------



## MikeyLXT (Aug 8, 2011)

What about new baby, new house, no money-itus


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

No. I buy exactly what I want from the start.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I'm suffering from it right now...but I'm trying to fight it off. It started with me going through my GF's bike and upgrading parts that have worn out eg Reba fork, ODI grips, WTB tires, etc. My stock bike has grown jealous but all of its parts are serviceable...maybe I should ride harder!


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL

I got back into it late this summer, after taking about 4 years off.

Bought a 2011 Trek X-Caliber in mid August.

Just bought a 2011 Trek HiFi Pro last week lol - what can I say... the X-Caliber was 2.5 months old... hahaha


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, the remaining original components on my bike is the frame, the seat post, stem, headset, fork, and rear shock (soon to be replaced) 

Feels too good though


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)

3rd ride on the new Yeti. Ripped a tread block and flatted the tubeless tire, put a tube in it and then flatted that on the romp back to the trail head. Dinged up the rear rim a little bit... but already know they're weak. New wheelset on the way... and bigger tires. lol


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Swapped my '09 Anthem X1's forks (sid 100mm's) for a shiney new 120mm Fox Float Fit RLC 15QR, which of course meant I needed a new front hub, but got a great deal on a near new 2011 XT wheelset, which meant I needed a new disc (old ones a bit thin) so went with a 180 to replace the 160...wheel needed a new tire so got a conti Trail king 2.2 on there...all this means I have a sid fork and XT wheelset sitting at home waiting to be sold...or built up onto something else....hhhmmmm.....


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Recent upgraditis:

+ Avid XX F&R brakeset. Got it at an unbelievably great price off MTBR classifieds. No rotors or mounting hardware (except the rear IS adapter and CPS washers), just levers and calipers. $112  (no mistake--this deal was like a miracle) 
+ Point1 Split Second 50 stem, in rare white color: $75
+ RockShox Reverb Adj Seatpost, had this a while, but wanted to get more use out of the Joplin before swapping it. $230
+ Surly 32T stainless chainring, for the SS hardtail conversion $22
+ Avid HS1 160mm rotors (x2), $33 (still in the mail, coming from Asia; using the G3 sweep rotors in the meanwhile)
+ Enve DH Carbon bars, cut from 800 to 740. $97 (still in the mail, shipped from a bike shop 60 miles away, cheaper than driving)










Reconsidering 1x10 and thinking about 2x10, since I have a XX crankset and I use front shifting quite a bit. Leaning on going 2x10 with 28x42, but will give 1x10 a shot before going on to 2x10. Will need to get a 2x10 FD (another $60 or so) if I do decide to go 2x10.

I installed foam tape in my Edge wheels to see if that would build them enough to allow tubeless inflation with floor pump with a set of of non tubeless tires, but no success there. The tire fit on very tight, which is a good sign considering they're Maxxis non-tubeless types. Gonna have to visit the gas station or bike shop to get the tire beads seated before I can finish the tubeless conversion.










Waiting for all the parts to come in before I install them all.

Bars:









Rotors:


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

+1 Rep 4 u, Someone that will run XX brakes, Carbon wheels & will still run a dropper post gets it ( Not all weight is bad )



Varaxis said:


> Recent upgraditis:
> 
> + Avid XX F&R brakeset. Got it at an unbelievably great price off MTBR classifieds. No rotors or mounting hardware (except the rear IS adapter and CPS washers), just levers and calipers. $112  (no mistake--this deal was like a miracle)
> + Point1 Split Second 50 stem, in rare white color: $75
> ...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

muzzanic said:


> +1 Rep 4 u, Someone that will run XX brakes, Carbon wheels & will still run a dropper post gets it ( Not all weight is bad )


HEY! What about me! I run XX brakes, shifters, cranks and cassette. I have a carbon frame, carbon bars and I run a dropper post along with an upgraded for to a 36/160. I get it!:idea::crazy::crazy::thumbsup:

I upgraded EVERYTHING on my 2010 frame... except the headset.

MTBP


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep U 2

Very nice bike.



MTB Pilot said:


> HEY! What about me! I run XX brakes, shifters, cranks and cassette. I have a carbon frame, carbon bars and I run a dropper post along with an upgraded for to a 36/160. I get it!:idea::crazy::crazy::thumbsup:
> 
> I upgraded EVERYTHING on my 2010 frame... except the headset.
> 
> MTBP


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

YUP. I picked up another wheelset. Then a cyclocomputer, so on and so forth. A dropper seatpost next followed by a frame compatible with my Hammerschmidt (2011 Giant Reign II). Likely then a divorce 

-Chris


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope. Haven't done anything to my bike except ride it and maintenance (still not cheap here. we go through tires in AZ pretty fast) in a year and a half. 

Would like a new bike, but I am waiting until I can afford exactly what I want. Read; Will be at least another year and a half. lol


----------



## Davidus (Aug 9, 2011)

Just started in May this year and I'm on my way to my fifth bike!

I bought a built-bike 2011 Giant Composite. Took off all the parts save the Rockshox fork and replaced with XT set and full-carbon cockpit.

Bought a Giant XTC fr frame (black and blue) and installed all the components from the Giant XTC Composite. Now i have two additional bikes that haven't seen the trails yet. Upgrade-itus? definitely!









Giant XTC Composite built Bike









Fully Upgraded Giant XTC Composite









Newly built XTC from extra parts.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought some fancy pants lever/master cylinder assemblies for the front brakes on two bikes, _just _in order to run the Reverb remotes nice and sano with the Matchmaker setup.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I just ordered a set of Cosmics for my Roubaix and the wife is getting some new Ultegra bits for her Dolce.

I resisted getting new XT Discs for my Nickel to replace the 5's......but I bled the Avids again and talked myself out of it.....for now.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

*Quite the opposite--I suffer from "Downgrade-itis."*

When I bought my first fully in 2005, I got a killer deal on a rig with an XTR/X.0 package. Over the years, I have had to replace numerous components and couldn't bring myself to pay the price for individual components at that level. $250 for a rear derailleur? Not when I can get the next step down for $89--I don't need to save 18 grams that badly.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Davidus said:


> Just started in May this year and I'm on my way to my fifth bike!
> 
> I bought a built-bike 2011 Giant Composite. Took off all the parts save the Rockshox fork and replaced with XT set and full-carbon cockpit.
> 
> ...


you've got that gate/door in photo two locked up like a state prison and i don't blame you! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Around these parts we call it GAS. Gear Acquisition Syndrome.

I've got it bad, build all my bikes from scratch so I'm always fine tuning them. I've got two pretty bikes and two clunkers and like it like that but there's always room for another bike in the stable.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

nope my bike is all stock,exactly the way i built it.its always cheaper for a guy like me to build up a rig exactly the way i need it than to buy a complete bike.my cx on the other hand is two weeks old-new brakes bars stem levers pedals chainrings and bar tape but i got a really good deal so the upgrades (needen for fit reasons) still brought me in at a good price


----------



## mantasm (May 12, 2011)

Broken rear derailleur... Replace whole drivetrain!


----------



## MarkXC (Nov 12, 2011)

For sure! Literally everything on my hardtail frame is being replaced, mostly because the parts are garbage, but I'm definitely feeling upgrade-itis, I figure in ten or twelve weeks I can be riding something as smooth as butter. Just got a new front brake, floating rotor and mount on the way, probably get my self a new cassette next week slowly followed by rear derailer and eventually shifters. Yeah I'm feeling it.


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

I sure do. I find myself looking at little bolts and misc goodies to pimp the ride. 

Heck I just upgraded the bars on my son's 24" bike that he has had for 1 month.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

I5 sold my '06 KHS AM 2000 in September, finally upgraded with a '11 Yeti 575 Race.27 lbs.Carbon Seat stay, Full XT, Thomson, DT Swiss. I will replace tires and pedals later.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently bought kcnc skewers......to go on the new road bike i bought a few weeks ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

A 2011 Rockshox Revelation XX in all white for my 2010 Remedy. It replaced y 2007 Fox 36 TALAS R.

I would be getting new brakes to replace toe 2007 Juicy 5s and some Stan's Flows wrapped in nice fat (2.4) Speshy tires if my financial aid came through. Unfortunately New York State is broke and I need to scrape together $3,000 for next semester. :madman:


----------



## TomaszS (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I got a new tube....


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got an xt drivetrain and brakes sitting in a box waiting to go on. I work at a shop, what's your excuse?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

sent out some King hubs to Lacemine29 for a rebuild with some Flows. they should arrive monday!

they'll be replacing 719s/XTs/tubes.

stoked!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

jct said:


> sent out some King hubs to Lacemine29 for a rebuild with some Flows. they should arrive monday!
> 
> they'll be replacing 719s/XTs/tubes.
> 
> stoked!


Nice! Sounds like a great upgrade.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

No, absolutely not. But i used to do...


----------



## mantasm (May 12, 2011)

It turns out XT brakes don't work well in near-freezing conditions. Considering replacing whole brake system :|


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

driveroperator said:


> One degree. ONE FLIPPING DEGREE of head tube angle between my 2011 and the 2012. And it's all I can think about.


^ this! But since they didn't slacken the geometry on my bike I went with a slightly longer fork to achieve it.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i have it also i just put a 2x10 xt drivetrain and xt brakes on my camber along with a new thompson seat post and salsa stem and specialized eskar ust grid tires. now im taking all the old parts and putting them on my hardrock so it will be a 9speed. hell upgrade 2 bikes one price i thought i was doing good not so sure my wife thinks the same way but what can you do.


----------



## PoserLowroad (Nov 13, 2010)

The headset is literally the only original part on my Trance X. Now since my wife can pick up my bike, and then hers, it begins all over again.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

PoserLowroad said:


> The headset is literally the only original part on my Trance X. Now since my wife can pick up my bike, and then hers, it begins all over again.


A better headset will really transform your bike... *nudge, nudge*


----------



## PoserLowroad (Nov 13, 2010)

FireLikeIYA said:


> A better headset will really transform your bike... *nudge, nudge*


If you only knew the damage you're causing. 

It's just a matter of time, right after the Ti bolts, and the smaller front rotor to replace the perfectly good XX one that's on now.

Now that I think about it, those XTR pedals are a bit heavy, and one could certainly go lighter than the Thomson, stem and seat post I have now. Maybe a half scoop less Stan's too.

Now that I think about it, just on principle , the headset must go.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Not always about upgrades, just the passion to wrench on the bike. It's 2:30am and I'm changing grips.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Meh. I dealt with my upgrade-itus by selling my 2011 Stumpy FSR and building up my dream bike from the frame up. $4000 budget for the build.

I also have a carbon road bike (Specialized Roubaix) which I ride occasionally, but surprisingly, I don't have the itch to upgrade any parts on it.


----------



## Squiggoth (Oct 31, 2011)

Having too much money is dangerous, there are some seriously nice pieces of kit here.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been battling upgrade-itus since I began riding. The good thing about having this affliction for so long and being extremely poor has helped me to seek help.


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Once you start upgrading,you never end...My next upgraditis will be in crankset with bb,jagwire cables(gear and brake) and i'm waiting for a rear xt hub any day now to build a wheel matching the front.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

The new grips go nice with the new X9. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I recently discovered I have this problem. I am in the process of getting a new Salsa El Mariachi.... When I decided to pull the trigger, I told myself to just leave the complete as it is. Every other day I am saying to myself "you definitely need new bars.... and new grips.... and a better saddle.... and...." the list never ends. SAAAAVE ME!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Davidus said:


> Just started in May this year and I'm on my way to my fifth bike!
> 
> I bought a built-bike 2011 Giant Composite. Took off all the parts save the Rockshox fork and replaced with XT set and full-carbon cockpit.
> 
> Bought a Giant XTC fr frame (black and blue) and installed all the components from the Giant XTC Composite. Now i have two additional bikes that haven't seen the trails yet. Upgrade-itus? definitely!


Oh Dear! This is a bad case. Do you actually ride any of these?!? Or is that gate so securely locked so nobody comes in unexpectedly and catches you introducing yourself to Rosie Palm over 'em?


----------



## tim808 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes - but only a mild form of the disease. I've only spent about $100 so far this year.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

What little I do have, I put in the tank and go to more trails. Can't say I don't browse the classifieds though...


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Got it BAD. 

XTR shifters, XTR front/rear dérailleur, SLX crankset/BB, XT cassette, SRAM chain, Ritchey WCS seat post and 4 axis stem, Answer pro taper AM bars, SRAM clamp on grips, Fox F120 RLC, Fox float RP23, Crank Bros. Candy 3 pedals, FSA headset, Stan's Arch Wheelset. Ordering XT brakes to replace the BB7's this week.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

This thread is very therapeutic.

My trouble is that the Aust $ is at parity with US and strong against GBP too, which means it's almost criminal not to buy stuff. So... 

Kept pulling out of Shimano M520 pedals (right foot especially) no matter how tight I cranked them up, so they made way for a pair of XT Race.

Standard Giant Contact seatpost kept slipping, so it made way for a Thomson Elite.

Old hardtail was inheriting pedals and seatpost (see above), so it needed to inherit stem and bar too, which meant Easton Haven Carbon bar and Haven stem (in blingy silver colour) got ordered.

New Crank Bros foam lock-on grips for new bar (see above).

Torque wrench ordered in order to install carbon bar (see above) at correct Nm settings.

Got sick of putting bike in back seat of car (especially after muddy rides), so ordered new strap-on bike rack.

But it's not over:
Rear brake on old hardtail crapped itself, so now looking at set of XTs for that bike. 
Wife noticing lots of boxes coming in, and getting sick of riding old hardtail with XL frame at 5'5", so now looking at women's dually.

Oh, and I need some new tyres...


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Original OP here.My recent flareup involved replacing my original Avid Shorty 4 cantis on my crossbike with Shorty Ultimates....SOOOO glad I did.Now I can actually stop going down mountain fireroads.Next will be replacing shimano M520'S with XT pedals on the same bike.After that will be the seatpost Thomson elite or maybe go nuts with the Masterpiece.My new Mukluk needs a better saddle.
Then I'm redoing the basement into a bike work area ..buying a bike workstand etc. so I can start doing most of my own work.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

RockShox SID XX 29er fork


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Just started getting it as im fairly new to this; but its already put a hurt on my pocket book!! 

Stock Giant NRS3 (which people told me not to upgrade and I failed to listen, which im happy about )

Upgrades in last 6 months:
Shimano Deore to SRAM X7
V- Brakes to BB7's
New Rims, Tires (Specialized)
New Cranks, Pedals, Front and Rear Cassetes and Derailers (shimano/SRAM)
Shimano Clipless pedals

Upcoming before Sping:
New X-Velvet Fork
New WTB Seat and carbon post
Carbon Handlebars
Bar ends

I'll probably stop there or my pregnant fiance will make sure my soon to be born child has no father


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh shoot I forgot:

Since i have my first year racing under my belt and have a better idea of what types of equipment I need and dont need, I also plan to "Upgrade" these things next spring:

Helmet (current one is cheap and heavy)
Jersey (want one that is badass looking and has bottle holders in back)
Mount for Iphone on bike
Sunglasses (use a $25 pair right now, looking at some real nice racing ones)

Anyone wanna give me a loan>?????


----------



## Cynical19 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dude it's not even funny, since I bought this thing all i think about is making improvements and making the bike "better" lol


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

rockerc said:


> I too subscribe to the "if it ain't broke" category. If something works as wanted and needed, why f**k with it? If I need to replace, or have a valid reason to upgrade, then I will. I would rather spend the money on something else. My only indulgence is having 2 bikes that 'work' on the trails here, so if I am going out for a ride and something gets trashed, I have a replacement ride immediately, until I can get the problem solved. Both bikes get lots of use.


key words: "wanted" "valid reason"


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

MikeyLXT said:


> What about new baby, new house, no money-itus


brb, going to get a vasectomy


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My Jamis 2010 XCT1 has different pedals and seatpost clamp on it, probably getting another set of pedals soon. Other than that, looking at upgrading the whole bike for a 2012 Sumpy FSR 29er.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes.. but I have organization and planning to my GAS ( I also call it "Gear Acquisition Syndrome")

I just got in a set of XT brakes, couldn't pass up the deal that blueskycycling had going. 

Within a few weeks I'd like to order the Nashbar SS 29er, strip the paint (save some weight), and upgrade the saddle (Sette Nyx), handlebar (EC70 wide), brakes (XT's), fork (Ritchey pro carbon or niner carbon), and grips (KCNC foam). I've seen a breakdown of the weights of each part on this bike, and these upgrades have the best cost per gram saved. If I can find a good deal on wheels down the road, then I'll upgrade those as well. 

And sometime next summer or spring I want to build a CX bike, either singlespeed or 1x?, something cheap to get me started in the CX scene.. but I'm also kicking around the idea of just throwing some drops and different tires on the 29er and using that.


----------



## Cynical19 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's funny. I find myself while suffering the net on my spare time looking for parts to upgrade on my current parts. I look and look and then once I find something, I then look for better deals on different sites. It's like i dissect my bike part by part and i look for upgrade on everything lol


----------



## mtnbikerdude (Aug 11, 2010)

I upgraded to a Fox Talas 180.


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Upgraded so much that all I have left that's original on my bike are the wheels and brakes. Probably should have upgraded the wheels first but that's the next item on the list. . . .


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't suffer from upgrade-itus. I rather enjoy it!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

krott5333 said:


> brb, going to get a vasectomy


How much do these weigh? Can you get them in carbon?


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Giant Bikes make me all fuzzy inside....


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

*Still suffering, but sleeping a bit better now..*

Not sure if it was really an upgrade, but my new Race Face Turbine stem sure does look better!

"Old" RF Deus:


New RF Turbine:


I might swap out the RF NextSL bar for my Haven Carbon just to see how it looks. ;-)


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

not really, but I have a bad case of 'ride-a-new-place-itus'


----------

